

MongoDB 2.0.0-rc0 Released - bjg
http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/2.0+Release+Notes

======
bjg
Downloads: <http://www.mongodb.org/downloads>

Change Log: <https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER/fixforversion/10596>

I'm excited personally because they accepted my super rough patch for polygon
geo-spatial search queries. They fixed up the code a lot, but it's still my
baby.
[http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/2.0+Release+Notes#2.0Rel...](http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/2.0+Release+Notes#2.0ReleaseNotes-
Polygonsearches)

~~~
markbao
Wow, that is an awesome contribution. Many thanks!

------
blantonl
I think it is time for the major forums software providers to really give a
hard look at MongoDB and other NoSQL soluations. I'm looking at you
_Vbulletin_ and _phpBB_.

We use MySQL extensively on our platform and much of our data is relatively
key=>value type stuff. So it makes since for us.

I don't mind migrating our primary business operations to MongoDB (we already
have moved some data as a POC), but it would be nice to have our forums
supported so when we ultimately create our future MongoDB cluster, I'm not
having to manage a MySQL instance for VBforums.

~~~
rbranson
If you're mostly K=>V and you want distributed, why not look into Riak? It's
really easy to administer and has very nice operational characteristics.

------
rbranson
Unfortunate to see it still has the global lock pair and lack of online
compaction.

~~~
philjackson
I had the chance to chat to a 10gen guy who said that they would gradually
whittle away the global write lock over 2.2, 2.4 and I think 2.6.

------
rb2k_
I'm not 100% sure, can somebody confirm this:

Especially for smaller projects with a lot of data, it's a little bit annoying
that you can't really limit the amount of RAM MongoDB will take.

Using e.g. Mongo and Elasticsearch on the same machine would be a little bit
problematic as sooner or later, MongoDB would just take over most of the RAM.

~~~
cheald
You can't limit the amount of RAM, but the RAM metrics are somewhat deceptive;
it uses memory-mapped files, so your virt usage is going to basically be the
size of your whole dataset. Your resident usage is going to consume up to as
much RAM as isn't being used by other processes on the machine; the kernel's
VMM should manage how much resident memory is actually used.

In practice, you generally want your DB server(s) on their own machines if RAM
is ever possibly going to be a concern. Any database that constantly has to
hit the disk isn't going to perform worth a hill of beans.

~~~
gaius
The same strategy is used by Varnish.

------
crescendo
Does anyone else find it amusing that it seems to have become the norm
nowadays that "Release Candidates" are "Released"?

~~~
cheald
I'm not sure what you mean. Would "stable candidate" work better? The 1.8x
distribution is still clearly marked as "latest stable", and the 2.0 stuff is
marked "development". RCs in open source - at least as long as I can remember
- have been publicly released with a "this isn't officially considered stable"
disclaimer.

------
al_james
Excellent updates. However disappointed that the improvements to aggregation
previously mentioned for 2.0 did not seem to make the cut.

------
xpaulbettsx
What's new and cool in 2.0 in general?

~~~
flourophore
New command for collection-level compaction, Better concurrency, Index
Enhancements, Authentication with sharded clusters, Replica set priorities
(set preference for which server should be primary), Data-center awareness,
Polygon searches, ..a few other things...it's all in the release notes.

~~~
jdelsman
Yeah, but are there any performance improvements? I'll be waiting to see the
blog posts about it that are undoubtedly forthcoming.

~~~
latch
I can tell you I'm excited about the new indexes...this weekend I'm going to
restore our production database into a local 2.0 instance and see what type of
memory savings, if any, we get (since I'm cheap and ram is my biggest issue)
(it won't be as easy for me to measure the possible improvement in performance
mentioned).

"Indexes are often 25% smaller and 25% faster (depends on the use case)"

------
Finbarr
All the more reason to consider using MongoDB in your next project if you
haven't already.

------
rickmak
No improvement on the map-reduce. Cool to have a Replica set priorities
though.

------
AlexC04
oooo... fulltext search yet? (scrambles off to read the notes).

~~~
pkieltyka
+1 :)

